# Long hair on boys



## camily

My son has LONG hair. I don't just mean touches his collar, I mean half way down his back. He loves it. I love it. People joke all the time about him getting a haircut. Sometimes I get the feeling they are serious. Some people love his hair and think it's great I let him grow it. In public I see the dissapproval in strangers but don't care. He wears his wrestling shirts, baggy pants and the long hair tops it off. He tells me the chicks dig it.
Let me just say he does great in school, has a great sense of humor, VERY funny, VERY loving, and thrives on one on one time. He is a great kid.
What is the opinion here of boys with long hair? Do you automatically assume they are hoodlums?


----------



## smoothmarine187




----------



## camily

Here's a couple pics so you can see what I am talking about. They are both fairly recent.


----------



## Lugnut

I automaticaly assume they're girls.


----------



## camily

smoothmarine187 said:


>


----------



## mAlice

If you're happy with it, and he likes it, I wouldn't worry about what anyone else thinks.


----------



## K_Jo

mAlice said:


> If you're happy with it, and he likes it, I wouldn't worry about what anyone else thinks.



  You're the mom.


----------



## camily

mAlice said:


> If you're happy with it, and he likes it, I wouldn't worry about what anyone else thinks.



I'm not worried. Just the opposite actually. I just started realizing that some people really don't like it. It suprised me because I never really thought about it. It's never kids that don't like it unless I hear them completely mirror their parents words.


----------



## SamSpade

camily said:


> Here's a couple pics so you can see what I am talking about. They are both fairly recent.


 
I'd probably think he was a girl from a distance.

The other day my wife and I were watching some old movie, and the one telling clue was that all the teenage boys had long hair. I think it was circa 70's.

Unless the style's have changed, I kinda think long hair on boys is kinda 70's. It just looks weird to me.


----------



## Vince

Being in high school back in the early 70's, 80% of the guys had long hair.  :shrug: No big deal.


----------



## vraiblonde

camily said:


> Here's a couple pics so you can see what I am talking about. They are both fairly recent.



I think he's cute as a button.  Little sk8er boi  

To hell with what other people think.  As long as he's clean, that's really all that counts, IMO.  It's when they're greasy, grubby and unkempt that I raise my eyes at them.


----------



## aps45819

mAlice said:


> If you're happy with it, and he likes it, I wouldn't worry about what anyone else thinks.



 It's your shower drain


----------



## SamSpade

Vince said:


> Being in high school back in the early 70's, 80% of the guys had long hair. :shrug: No big deal.


 
We were also looking at my yearbook pics. Again, ALL long hair. Even the jocks had hair over their ears at least. It just looked so damned funny to see a group pic of men all with long hair. Looked like a 70's rock band.


----------



## K_Jo

aps45819 said:


> It's your shower drain


----------



## Vince

SamSpade said:


> We were also looking at my yearbook pics. Again, ALL long hair. Even the jocks had hair over their ears at least. It just looked so damned funny to see a group pic of men all with long hair. Looked like a 70's rock band.


Hippies of the 70's.


----------



## BadGirl

I wish I had your son's nice hair.

As long as he keeps it clean, trimmed, and healthy-looking, I don't see a problem.


By the way:  he's a very handsome guy


----------



## camily

vraiblonde said:


> I think he's cute as a button.  Little sk8er boi
> 
> To hell with what other people think.  As long as he's clean, that's really all that counts, IMO.  It's when they're greasy, grubby and unkempt that I raise my eyes at them.



Thanks! He is a shower freak. He takes one every morning. For a 10 year old boy, that's out of the ordinary. 
He actually prides himself on his hair. He thinks it's awesome he has the longest hair of any boy in his school. 
He's really into wrestling and alot of those guys have the long hair so I guess he wants to be like them.I was on the "head wall" in school so most of my boyfriends/friends had long hair also. My husband had the longest hair of anyone in his class when he graduated. Boys or girls. Of course, that was only 28 kids.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

camily said:


> Here's a couple pics so you can see what I am talking about. They are both fairly recent.



She's beautiful!











j/k 
I'd assume he was a girl, but it's whatever makes the both of you happy. Pick your battles. I'd rather my son had girly hair than alot of other things. Right now my son is letting his hair grow. To me he looks like one of the Beatles. He does not find that amusing, but he's an adult and makes his own decisions.


----------



## donbarzini

When I had hair, I had it about that long. And neither my mother nor I gave a flying fork what anybody thought about it. They give you any lip, give me their name, a picture, shoe size and body of water closest to where they live. I'll handle it.


----------



## sanchezf

camily said:


> My son has LONG hair. I don't just mean touches his collar, I mean half way down his back. He loves it. I love it. People joke all the time about him getting a haircut. Sometimes I get the feeling they are serious. Some people love his hair and think it's great I let him grow it. In public I see the dissapproval in strangers but don't care. He wears his wrestling shirts, baggy pants and the long hair tops it off. He tells me the chicks dig it.
> Let me just say he does great in school, has a great sense of humor, VERY funny, VERY loving, and thrives on one on one time. He is a great kid.
> What is the opinion here of boys with long hair? Do you automatically assume they are hoodlums?


 

Camily, 
My son is going through this now, he wants his hair long (it's in the scruffy stages) I think it's cute and don't mind aslong as it is kept clean and neat.  However his because it isn't grown out yet is aweful looking but I am trying to deal with it.  So anyway my question is How long does it take to grow his hair that long?


----------



## TBone

I have a 16 year old son, whom used to pretty much shave his head.  However, in the last 9 months or so, he has decided to let it grow.  He claims the girls at school love it and he plans on letting it grow.  It is finally growing on me.


----------



## camily

sanchezf said:


> Camily,
> My son is going through this now, he wants his hair long (it's in the scruffy stages) I think it's cute and don't mind aslong as it is kept clean and neat.  However his because it isn't grown out yet is aweful looking but I am trying to deal with it.  So anyway my question is How long does it take to grow his hair that long?



Well, it did take a little while. I was so tempted to trim it but doing so would have resulted in a mullet.  It didn't take THAT long though. Maybe 4-6 months to get out of that stage.


----------



## Kain99

I'm a military haircut momma..... one of my strictest rules.


----------



## camily

donbarzini said:


> When I had hair, I had it about that long. And neither my mother nor I gave a flying fork what anybody thought about it. They give you any lip, give me their name, a picture, shoe size and body of water closest to where they live. I'll handle it.



I'll be sure to do that.


----------



## sockgirl77

Kain99 said:


> I'm a military haircut momma..... one of my strictest rules.



Yeah. Military haircuts look great with broken noses and black eyes. It was you who posted pics of your fighting boys, right?


----------



## sanchezf

camily said:


> Well, it did take a little while. I was so tempted to trim it but doing so would have resulted in a mullet.  It didn't take THAT long though. Maybe 4-6 months to get out of that stage.


 

Trust me I so have thought about just shaving it all off, Ok I think I can deal with it for 4-6 months


----------



## Radiant1

Both of my sons have long hair and my oldest once contemplated growing dreads.  Personally, I prefer men with long hair so I obviously don't see a problem with it.  Ignore the stares from everyone else.  The way I see it parents have better battles to pick with their children then the length of their hair.  :shrug:


----------



## sanchezf

Radiant1 said:


> Both of my sons have long hair and my oldest once contemplated growing dreads. Personally, I prefer men with long hair so I obviously don't see a problem with it. Ignore the stares from everyone else. The way I see it parents have better battles to pick with their children then the length of their hair. :shrug:


 
Got any pictures you can share, I am still trying to picture mine with Long Hair


----------



## camily

Here's a couple from the in between stage.


----------



## BabyGurl1978

*Long Hair*



camily said:


> Here's a couple from the in between stage.



I think long hair looks good as long as its taken care of.  My son is into growing his out right now as well.  I am not liking the stage he is at though b/c it sticks up in the back a bit from it being short previously but I am trying to train it so it doesn't look to bad.


----------



## smoothmarine187

Kain99 said:


> I'm a military haircut momma..... one of my strictest rules.





As Mainman would say, I would snatch his ass bald


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Lugnut said:


> I automaticaly assume they're girls.



  Same here.


----------



## camily

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Same here.



Every now and again someone will say for example, "Does she like so and so..." or "How old is she?" I laugh and say "He is 10." Usually it's someone old.  Most people can tell it's a boy due to his dress, voice, actions etc.


----------



## Nanny Pam

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Same here.



  I am like Kain...military haircuts for the boys.

But that's just me and how I was raised.  To each their own.


----------



## Lugnut

camily said:


> Most people can tell *it's* a boy due to his dress, voice, actions etc.


----------



## sockgirl77

camily said:


> Every now and again someone will say for example, "Does she like so and so..." or "How old is she?" I laugh and say "He is 10." Usually it's someone old.  Most people can tell it's a boy due to his dress, voice, actions etc.



You let your boy wear dresses?


----------



## stylin

Vince said:


> Being in high school back in the early 70's, 80% of the guys had long hair.  :shrug: No big deal.



My hubby graduated in 79 from stone, his hair was long than his cheerleader girlfriend.....too funny!


----------



## camily

sockgirl77 said:


> You let your boy wear dresses?



 What? That's not good?


----------



## sockgirl77

camily said:


> What? That's not good?



Well, you do live in Waldorf...


----------



## camily

sockgirl77 said:


> Well, you do live in Waldorf...


----------



## Toxick

camily said:


> I see the dissapproval in strangers but don't care. He wears his wrestling shirts, baggy pants and the long hair tops it off. He tells me the chicks dig it.




When I was a teenager, I had long hair halfway down my back. 
But then again, that was the 80's, and everyone's hair was halfway down their back.


I say if he's doing good in school, behaves himself and is generally good people, then who gives a #### what other people think?

I, personally, have never judged anyone because of their hair. I find that you can more accurately judge someone by the way they wear their ballcaps. They lose 20 IQ points if their ballcap is on backwards, and they lose 50 IQ points, and they deserve a open-handed roundhouse slap right across the face if it's on sideways... plus they're most probably a criminal.


I say  to his hair. I'd grow mine back out again, if I didn't look so ####ing good with a crew cut.


----------



## vbailey

I think I would try to talk him into a cut that makes him look more like a boy. He is young so it makes him look like a girl. My son (12 ) had same problem untill this year, he got a guy cute and he is looking more like a teen ager now so it is a lot better looking now. I don't mind my son with long hair as long as he still looks like a guy. He plays the drums and wants to look cool, I don't mind as long as his grades are good and he is a good kid. Its a just a harmless fad they most likely will out grow...we all did it at one time.


----------



## sockgirl77

vbailey said:


> I think I would try to talk him into a cut that makes him look more like a boy. He is young so it makes him look like a girl. My son (12 ) had same problem untill this year, he got a guy cute and he is looking more like a teen ager now so it is a lot better looking now. I don't mind my son with long hair as long as he still looks like a guy. He plays the drums and wants to look cool, I don't mind as long as his grades are good and he is a good kid. Its a just a harmless fad they most likely will out grow...we all did it at one time.



I think her son is adorable. He does not look like a girl.


----------



## camily

sockgirl77 said:


> I think her son is adorable. He does not look like a girl.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

vbailey said:


> I think I would try to talk him into a cut that makes him look more like a boy. He is young so it makes him look like a girl. My son (12 ) had same problem untill this year, he got a *guy cute *and he is looking more like a teen ager now so it is a lot better looking now. I don't mind my son with long hair as long as he still looks like a guy. He plays the drums and wants to look cool, I don't mind as long as his grades are good and he is a good kid. Its a just a harmless fad they most likely will out grow...we all did it at one time.



I hope you didn't mean he got a cute guy and instead meant guy cut


----------



## Cowgirl

My brother used to have long hair, and he used to dye it all sorts of colors.  My parents never cared, because he did well in school, and he was a good kid.  :shrug:  Now, he has a buzz cut, but still dyes it now and then.  Last time I saw him, he had leopard spots.


----------



## nicole_M

Our 4 year old has always had short hair... We just always kept it that way.

Then our second son came along and had the most beautiful curls I'd ever seen....We didn't cut his hair for 2 years .  Finally a few months ago I just decided to do it...

He seems like a much happier kid.  No hair in his face... He always wants Daddy to cut his hair now so I know he likes it short.

I saved all his curls in a Ziploc bag.

Before and After


----------



## Chain729

camily said:


> My son has LONG hair. I don't just mean touches his collar, I mean half way down his back. He loves it. I love it. People joke all the time about him getting a haircut. Sometimes I get the feeling they are serious. Some people love his hair and think it's great I let him grow it. In public I see the dissapproval in strangers but don't care. He wears his wrestling shirts, baggy pants and the long hair tops it off. He tells me the chicks dig it.
> Let me just say he does great in school, has a great sense of humor, VERY funny, VERY loving, and thrives on one on one time. He is a great kid.
> What is the opinion here of boys with long hair? Do you automatically assume they are hoodlums?



I don't assume anything.  Then again, with the end of my ponytail at the bottom of my shoulderblades, I'm kinda bias.  



sanchezf said:


> Camily,
> My son is going through this now, he wants his hair long (it's in the scruffy stages) I think it's cute and don't mind aslong as it is kept clean and neat.  However his because it isn't grown out yet is aweful looking but I am trying to deal with it.  So anyway my question is How long does it take to grow his hair that long?



To go from shaved head to getting it ALL in a ponytail?  Took me over a year, but everyone's hair grows at a different rate.



Radiant1 said:


> Both of my sons have long hair and my oldest once contemplated growing dreads.  Personally, I prefer men with long hair so I obviously don't see a problem with it.  Ignore the stares from everyone else.  The way I see it parents have better battles to pick with their children then the length of their hair.  :shrug:



The only one in your house with long hair is the one that has staring contests with the squirells.


----------



## poster

vraiblonde said:


> I think he's cute as a button.  Little sk8er boi
> 
> To hell with what other people think.  As long as he's clean, that's really all that counts, IMO.  It's when they're greasy, grubby and unkempt that I raise my eyes at them.



I agree....not to my personal taste but sounds like he's not a "follower".  Better for him to have his own identity.

Right now my daughter is into the "layered" look with clothes.  Whatever, as long as it's clean, no holes and comes close to matching I'm cool with it.
The other day I dropped her off at school and she got a sideways look from a teacher.  Get a grip!!!  Her grades are ok, good behavior and happy at school.  She can wear leggings with a skirt and short sleeve with long, she's happy.  Sometimes she looks a little silly but she'll outgrow it.


----------



## camily

nicole_M said:


> Our 4 year old has always had short hair... We just always kept it that way.
> 
> Then our second son came along and had the most beautiful curls I'd ever seen....We didn't cut his hair for 2 years .  Finally a few months ago I just decided to do it...
> 
> He seems like a much happier kid.  No hair in his face... He always wants Daddy to cut his hair now so I know he likes it short.
> 
> I saved all his curls in a Ziploc bag.
> 
> Before and After



Cute!!! Both ways.


----------



## nicole_M

Camily - your son is a cutie.  I think you should do whatever you think is right.  I agree with the others, as long as he does not mind it and keeps it clean, what is the harm?!

People mistook my son as a girl many times and thought I had g/g twins.  Even though he wore blue and green most days   You can't make everyone happy!!


----------



## sockgirl77

nicole_M said:


> Camily - your son is a cutie.  I think you should do whatever you think is right.  I agree with the others, as long as he does not mind it and keeps it clean, what is the harm?!
> 
> People mistook my son as a girl many times and thought I had g/g twins.  Even though he wore blue and green most days   You can't make everyone happy!!



I took my baby girl to Wal*Fart when she was a week old. She was in a pink carseat with a pink blanket and some old lady in line still asked me if she was a boy or a girl.


----------



## camily

sockgirl77 said:


> I took my baby girl to Wal*Fart when she was a week old. She was in a pink carseat with a pink blanket and some old lady in line still asked me if she was a boy or a girl.



Same thing happend to me with my oldest. She was in a dress with a bow in her hair and an older lady came up and asked me the same thing. Didn't bother me though. Just made me smile.


----------



## nicole_M

sockgirl77 said:


> I took my baby girl to Wal*Fart when she was a week old. She was in a pink carseat with a pink blanket and some old lady in line still asked me if she was a boy or a girl.



 I don't get it sometimes...!!!  People still ask me all the time if my b/g twins are identical.  People are funny, I know they are trying to make small talk most of the time so it doesn't bother me.


----------



## toppick08

sockgirl77 said:


> Well, you do live in Waldorf...


----------



## sockgirl77

toppick08 said:


>



WTF are you smacking me for? You live in Leonardtown. :shrug:


----------



## sanchezf

camily said:


> Here's a couple from the in between stage.


 

My boy's hair hasn't even made it that far yet 
That would look better than where we are at...


----------



## vegmom

camily said:


> Same thing happend to me with my oldest. She was in a dress with a bow in her hair and an older lady came up and asked me the same thing. Didn't bother me though. Just made me smile.



When my daughter was 3 she got hold of scissors and I ended up having to cut her hair like a boys to minimize the damage (she looked like she had lost a fight with a Weedeater).  Needless to say she wore the frilliest stuff I could find until it grew back. Her hair had just gotten out of that scraggly baby hair stage and she got all kinds of ponytail holders and clippies for her birthday.  Oh I cried my eyes out cleaning those little blonde locks off the bathroom floor!  Luckily she had enough hair in the front for me to still latch on a barrette or two.


----------



## toppick08

sockgirl77 said:


> WTF are you smacking me for? You live in Leonardtown. :shrug:


----------



## Beelzebaby666

Long hair.. it!!

My boy had long hair too but we recently cut it. He had ringlet curls so it didn't hang in his face or anything.


----------



## sockgirl77

Beelzebaby666 said:


> Long hair.. it!!
> 
> My boy had long hair too but we recently cut it. He had ringlet curls so it didn't hang in his face or anything.



You have the cutest little boy in the whole wide world.


----------



## huntr1

Bang Your Head!

He looks like a little metal head!


----------



## nicole_M

vegmom said:


> When my daughter was 3 she got hold of scissors and I ended up having to cut her hair like a boys to minimize the damage (she looked like she had lost a fight with a Weedeater).  Needless to say she wore the frilliest stuff I could find until it grew back. Her hair had just gotten out of that scraggly baby hair stage and she got all kinds of ponytail holders and clippies for her birthday.  Oh I cried my eyes out cleaning those little blonde locks off the bathroom floor!  Luckily she had enough hair in the front for me to still latch on a barrette or two.



My daughter has long brown curly hair and she got ahold of some gum one day and got it stuck right in the front of her hair, on her scalp.  I tried getting the gum out for over an hour and finally had to cut it out.  It's taken over a year for it to grow back out, it's finally long enough to clip back now.


----------



## Beelzebaby666

sockgirl77 said:


> You have the cutest little boy in the whole wide world.


 

He's lookin all jacked up right now with the toof missin' 

You lil'man looked so sad the other night.. I hate seeing him sick.


----------



## sockgirl77

Beelzebaby666 said:


> He's lookin all jacked up right now with the toof missin'
> 
> You lil'man looked so sad the other night.. I hate seeing him sick.



He's over it now. You should have seen him when he climbed into Baby Booti's crib and decided to have a cage match with her. She smacked the piss out of him and told him to "GET OUT NOW PACUP!"


----------



## Beelzebaby666

sockgirl77 said:


> He's over it now. You should have seen him when he climbed into Baby Booti's crib and decided to have a cage match with her. She smacked the piss out of him and told him to "GET OUT NOW PACUP!"


 
You need to teach her... it's JAKUP!


----------



## vbailey

sockgirl77 said:


> I think her son is adorable. He does not look like a girl.



My son is 12 and he hunts  and fishes with his father, splits fire wood, rides a 125 dirt bike, plays the drums and would freak out if some one called him ADORABLE! I did not say her Son was not Cute, but if he is trying to look more tough then he should maybe change the style some what, but if he likes it then let it be....


----------



## sockgirl77

Beelzebaby666 said:


> You need to teach her... it's JAKUP!



Well, she(Baby Booti, not Tard) actually pronounces it Pake Up.


----------



## camily

vbailey said:


> My son is 12 and he hunts  and fishes with his father, splits fire wood, rides a 125 dirt bike, plays the drums and would freak out if some one called him ADORABLE! I did not say her Son was not Cute, but if he is trying to look more tough then he should maybe change the style some what, but if he likes it then let it be....



Oh no, he's not trying to look more tough. He just likes the hair.


----------



## vbailey

camily said:


> Oh no, he's not trying to look more tough. He just likes the hair.



I would not worry about it then, if he starts asking for lipstick and dresses, then I would worry. But it's like I said it is just a harmless fad, it's just hair, let him have it!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

camily said:


> Oh no, he's not trying to look more tough. He just likes the hair.



Its lookin good.

I'm all for long hair if it looks good  (some people it just doesn't look good one :shrug

I saw a guy on Cops one time, had the most GORGEOUS flowing blonde hair...dam i was jealous (and I have never ever ever desired blonde hair, i'm happy with my brown...but it just looked so dam good!)

anywho....long hair gives the ladies something to grab on to when they're screaming for more  

(and on the downside...something to grab if you're trying to get away from them...)

Gotta take the good with the bad though


----------



## Dymphna

His hair is very similar to a boy in my son's 1st grade class.  

My son had a hard time convincing us when we saw a picture, that the child was a boy.  At that young of an age, the facial structure of boys and girls is the same, once they hit puberty, it doesn't matter so much.

None of the other children in my son's class with play with the long-haired boy.


----------



## camily

Dymphna said:


> His hair is very similar to a boy in my son's 1st grade class.
> 
> My son had a hard time convincing us when we saw a picture, that the child was a boy.  At that young of an age, the facial structure of boys and girls is the same, once they hit puberty, it doesn't matter so much.
> 
> None of the other children in my son's class with play with the long-haired boy.



Really? Cam has no problem getting friends. Especially girlfriends! He's not so interested in girls yet though. He like that they like him, but he doesn't sweat them at all. He tells me that all the girls like him. In his words... "black, white, hispanic.......fat, skinny.....whatever. They all dig it."


----------



## vbailey

pcjohnny, reread what I said.....my son has long hair, he just does not want long hair that make people think he is a girl. And no I don't go into biker bars, but I do know some bikers with long hair. I don't dislike long hair, rather I like it!! Just ask hubby if you get a chance. If it weren't for me , son would have short hair, hubby does not care for it long.


----------



## kalmd

I think long hair is the thing now with boys.  My son is letting his grow too.


----------



## donbarzini

camily said:


> Really? Cam has no problem getting friends. Especially girlfriends! He's not so interested in girls yet though. He like that they like him, but he doesn't sweat them at all. He tells me that all the girls like him. In his words... "black, white, hispanic.......fat, skinny.....whatever. They all dig it."



 No crisis of confidence there, is there?


----------



## smilin

donbarzini said:


> No crisis of confidence there, is there?



Miserable long haired hippie kids!
Actually -
Both my boys have longish hair (not anywhere as long as your son's). I don't mind as long as they keep it clean. I figure you have to pick your fights and long hair is just not that big of a deal. A lot of the kids in middle school have long(ish) hair - it's the fad with the under High School crowd. It is amusing to see the looks on other peoples faces as they wrinkle their nose and look at kids with long hair.
No biggie.


----------



## bohman

If you can't mess around with goofy clothes and different haircuts when you're a kid, when can you do it?  It's behavior that matters, not the haircut.

Personally, I love letting my 2 year old pick out the clothes she wants to wear in the morning; we have no idea what she'll go for.  Her color combinations do hurt my eyes sometimes.  Between the socks, shoes, pants and shirt she can have a whole rainbow going on.


----------



## camily

bohman said:


> If you can't mess around with goofy clothes and different haircuts when you're a kid, when can you do it?  It's behavior that matters, not the haircut.
> 
> Personally, I love letting my 2 year old pick out the clothes she wants to wear in the morning; we have no idea what she'll go for.  Her color combinations do hurt my eyes sometimes.  Between the socks, shoes, pants and shirt she can have a whole rainbow going on.



Mine picks her outfits yoo.  What fashion sense she has!


----------



## Etred101

Looks fine although long.  If he likes it no reason to change.

My son (15) has that shaggy head look.  Kind of long but he likes it that way.  Seems like the style.  
I had long hair in the 70's.   I went to the barber one day and chopped it off.


----------



## godsbutterfly

He sounds very comfortable with who he is, Camily. He's cute as he can be. Let his hair go for awhile. Anyway, he's into wrestling so if kids mouth off he can just...no, I guess that's not good advice! My son and my oldest daughter are only 23 months apart and copied each other on nearly everything. When she started up dance lessons he wanted to do everything she was doing - copied every step (drove her crazy). My ex-husband went nuts because he was sure the boy would end up dressing in pink tutus and be gay for life. Well, then my son went into Karate, nice and limber from doing ballet stretches like his sister, and she followed his every Karate move so she could try & beat the tar outta him! He is not gay and she is not lesbian/butch! Kids just want to express thmselves or be like their friends sometimes. Let him enjoy himself!


----------



## HollywoodLady

My oldest son went from 1999 until now to cut his hair.  It was almost waist-length when he went for a "trim" in November. That took it to his shoulders.  He went a couple of weeks ago and donated his hair to "Locks of Love".  He now has an "adult" hair cut.  He will be 23 next week.  My 17 year old son hasnt' cut his hair shorter than ear length since sixth grade.  He had a trim his freshman year.  It is now almost to his waist.  He is planning on donating his hair before joining the military.  Son's #2 and 4 prefer short hair.  My daughter has hair almost at long as the 17 yo.  My hair is to the middle of my back.  

My opinion is.....clean and out of the eyes.....oh well.  This too shall pass.

When your son is ready to cut his hair, please check out Locks of Love.  The take the donated hair and make wigs for children who have lost their hair.  Their web site is  Locks of Love helps disadvantaged children suffering from medical hair loss


----------



## sockgirl77

HollywoodLady said:


> My oldest son went from 1999 until now to cut his hair.  It was almost waist-length when he went for a "trim" in November. That took it to his shoulders.  He went a couple of weeks ago and donated his hair to "Locks of Love".  He now has an "adult" hair cut.  He will be 23 next week.  My 17 year old son hasnt' cut his hair shorter than ear length since sixth grade.  He had a trim his freshman year.  It is now almost to his waist.  He is planning on donating his hair before joining the military.  Son's #2 and 4 prefer short hair.  My daughter has hair almost at long as the 17 yo.  My hair is to the middle of my back.
> 
> My opinion is.....clean and out of the eyes.....oh well.  This too shall pass.
> 
> When your son is ready to cut his hair, please check out Locks of Love.  The take the donated hair and make wigs for children who have lost their hair.  Their web site is  Locks of Love helps disadvantaged children suffering from medical hair loss



I have donated 3 times in the past 4 years.


----------



## camily

HollywoodLady said:


> My oldest son went from 1999 until now to cut his hair.  It was almost waist-length when he went for a "trim" in November. That took it to his shoulders.  He went a couple of weeks ago and donated his hair to "Locks of Love".  He now has an "adult" hair cut.  He will be 23 next week.  My 17 year old son hasnt' cut his hair shorter than ear length since sixth grade.  He had a trim his freshman year.  It is now almost to his waist.  He is planning on donating his hair before joining the military.  Son's #2 and 4 prefer short hair.  My daughter has hair almost at long as the 17 yo.  My hair is to the middle of my back.
> 
> My opinion is.....clean and out of the eyes.....oh well.  This too shall pass.
> 
> When your son is ready to cut his hair, please check out Locks of Love.  The take the donated hair and make wigs for children who have lost their hair.  Their web site is  Locks of Love helps disadvantaged children suffering from medical hair loss


Great idea! I'll do that.


----------



## Chain729

HollywoodLady said:


> My oldest son went from 1999 until now to cut his hair.  It was almost waist-length when he went for a "trim" in November. That took it to his shoulders.  He went a couple of weeks ago and donated his hair to "Locks of Love".  He now has an "adult" hair cut.  He will be 23 next week.  My 17 year old son hasnt' cut his hair shorter than ear length since sixth grade.  He had a trim his freshman year.  It is now almost to his waist.  He is planning on donating his hair before joining the military.  Son's #2 and 4 prefer short hair.  My daughter has hair almost at long as the 17 yo.  My hair is to the middle of my back.
> 
> My opinion is.....clean and out of the eyes.....oh well.  This too shall pass.
> 
> When your son is ready to cut his hair, please check out Locks of Love.  The take the donated hair and make wigs for children who have lost their hair.  Their web site is  Locks of Love helps disadvantaged children suffering from medical hair loss



"adult" has nothing to do with length


----------



## HollywoodLady

His words....not mine


----------



## camily

Here's one from just the other day.


----------



## donbarzini

That's a perfectly happy kid. But who is that trying to hide their face?


----------



## camily

donbarzini said:


> That's a perfectly happy kid. But who is that trying to hide their face?



That would be my daughter Emily.


----------



## clevalley

A lot of kids can't pull off long hair, but that boy is doing it!  Does he play guitar? 

As long as Mom and Dad are fine with it - who cares! :shrug:

Nice lookin' kid!


----------



## Kain99

sockgirl77 said:


> Yeah. Military haircuts look great with broken noses and black eyes. It was you who posted pics of your fighting boys, right?



Those were the days!  

You can say what ya want, about the black eyes and broken noses.... They looked damn professional!


----------



## meangirl

Kain99 said:


> Those were the days!
> 
> You can say what ya want, about the black eyes and broken noses.... They looked damn professional!


 
 

Every parent that has 2 or more boys knows this.


----------



## camily

clevalley said:


> A lot of kids can't pull off long hair, but that boy is doing it!  Does he play guitar?
> 
> As long as Mom and Dad are fine with it - who cares! :shrug:
> 
> Nice lookin' kid!



He wants to. He is starting with guitar hero.


----------



## morningbell

My son had long hair for a while, I didn't cut it for his first 5 years. I just feel that if he wants his hair long, blue, spiked, mowhawk, whatever, let him have it as we only live once and he is only a kid once.  What's more important, respect for others or long hair?  Good grades or long hair?  His long hair was a great ice breaker too.


----------



## RoseRed

morningbell said:


> My son had long hair for a while, I didn't cut it for his first 5 years. I just feel that if he wants his hair long, blue, spiked, mowhawk, whatever, let him have it as we only live once and he is only a kid once.  What's more important, respect for others or long hair?  Good grades or long hair?  His long hair was a great ice breaker too.



What a cherubic face!


----------



## Kain99

As much as I swore, I would NEVER be like my mother.... I picked up some serious traits.  Perfect hair, respectable clothing, perfect manners in public.  

So much for doing my own thing.


----------



## FireBrand

RoseRed said:


> cherubic


 
now that's a fi-dolla word RR !


----------



## RoseRed

FireBrand said:


> now that's a fi-dolla word RR !



I use it on occasion.


----------



## MSatterwhite

*Do a Complete Check*



HollywoodLady said:


> When your son is ready to cut his hair, please check out Locks of Love.  The take the donated hair and make wigs for children who have lost their hair.  Their web site is  Locks of Love helps disadvantaged children suffering from medical hair loss



Checking them out is a good idea ... but do a complete one. 

Very little of the hair that is donated actually gets used to help the children they claim to be collecting for. You can count the wigs they have made each year on the fingers of one hand - despite the donations.

It's *great* when a kid wants to help others, but this organization isn't everything it tries to portray.


----------



## Kain99

MSatterwhite said:


> Checking them out is a good idea ... but do a complete one.
> 
> Very little of the hair that is donated actually gets used to help the children they claim to be collecting for. You can count the wigs they have made each year on the fingers of one hand - despite the donations.
> 
> It's *great* when a kid wants to help others, but this organization isn't everything it tries to portray.



So where does the hair go?  Hair eaters in Northern Sudan?


----------



## MSatterwhite

Kain99 said:


> So where does the hair go?  Hair eaters in Northern Sudan?



Some gets sold. Large amounts are simply thrown away.


----------



## Beelzebaby666

That reminds me. I meant to post this article I read in Readers Digest. 

That's Outrageous -- Non-Profit Execs Misuse of Funds: Serving the Public Good? | Michael Crowley | Reader's Digest 



> When Paul C. Cabot, Jr., threw a $200,000 wedding for his daughter in 2001, the money to pay for it came from the Paul and Virginia Cabot Charitable Trust, which was established to fund worthy causes. Cabot was a trustee of the foundation and earned millions in salary from it over the years, but apparently that was not quite enough. So when his daughter's nuptials arrived, he gave himself a $360,000 raise -- money, he later admitted, he intended to put toward the posh Boca Grande, Florida, wedding.





> Take the case of the Carl B. and Florence E. King Foundation, which receives tax-free status and makes grants to programs for children and the elderly, medical research and scholarships. In 2004 a jury ordered two of the charity's top officials to repay $7.5 million after they spent foundation money on everything from lavish vacations in Australia to health-club fees.


----------



## tiny_dancer33

Your son looks adorable. Who cares what other people think? And he's young, too. Appearance certainly does affect perceptions, but if he doesn't look filthy or degenerate, and doesn't act like it, why worry? 

Keep it long.


----------



## Amanda

I like long hair on little boys, I really do. But I've had one friend and known another woman both of whom claim that they keep their sons' hair long because that's the way the kids want it. 

But I also know that somewhat privately both wanted daughters when their son's were born and have done some quite feminine things with their little boys' hair. Like putting it in curlers, tying ribbons in it, etc. 

I think we have to be careful that its what the kids want and not what we're imposing on them. 

Long hair is fine but they're still little boys. You can't just stick 'em in a dress now and then because you wanted a daughter.


----------



## camily

Amanda said:


> I like long hair on little boys, I really do. But I've had one friend and known another woman both of whom claim that they keep their sons' hair long because that's the way the kids want it.
> 
> But I also know that somewhat privately both wanted daughters when their son's were born and have done some quite feminine things with their little boys' hair. Like putting it in curlers, tying ribbons in it, etc.
> 
> I think we have to be careful that its what the kids want and not what we're imposing on them.
> 
> Long hair is fine but they're still little boys. You can't just stick 'em in a dress now and then because you wanted a daughter.




I have two daughters and one SON.


----------



## KingFish

Lugnut said:


> I automaticaly assume they're girls.



Dude looks like a lady.


----------



## Amanda

*Didn't mean to offend you*



camily said:


> I have two daughters and one SON.




Camily,

I'm sorry, I didn't mean to offend you or suggest that your son had long hair because you wanted a daughter. I'm just saying that a couple of times I've seen that to be the case and I don't think that's fair of a parent to feminize a boy, just because that wasn't what she wanted. 

There are undoubtedly lots of boys who want long hair - and probably even some who want long hair so they'll look like girls. I have no problem with any of that. I just don't think they should be "pushed" into that if they don't want to. 

Amanda


----------



## camily

Amanda said:


> Camily,
> 
> I'm sorry, I didn't mean to offend you or suggest that your son had long hair because you wanted a daughter. I'm just saying that a couple of times I've seen that to be the case and I don't think that's fair of a parent to feminize a boy, just because that wasn't what she wanted.
> 
> There are undoubtedly lots of boys who want long hair - and probably even some who want long hair so they'll look like girls. I have no problem with any of that. I just don't think they should be "pushed" into that if they don't want to.
> 
> Amanda



I know what you meant. No problem. 
To tell you the truth, I always teae Cameron that I'm going to put his hair in braid though. He wants NO part of it.


----------



## camily

Here's the long haired freaky person again.


----------

